# Mosquito 4/13/09



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Lets see if we can do this without any bashing and any negativity,,,,YEA RIGHT,lmao.

Fished Mosquito today from 10-3,,,,caught 12 walleyes from 8" to 19" and kept my 6 fish limit.Trolled deep water from 14-23ft.used a variety of crankbaits.Fishing was slow today compared to last week,i think theres mouths are still sore!

East wind about 10mph,overcast,cold,,,,maybe the old east window slowed down the bite.









The rig i use to catch these walleyes









some lures i use to catch these walleyes









the area i fished along with a bunch of other good info,,,depth,speed,time,and obviously you can see the fish.









this little guy has a big appetite









This big guy has a little appetite.









Lots of good arches!









The nitemode just looks badass on Lowrance LCD's

There ya go people i hope i included enough info for todays SLOWWW day on the lake.

Kdog
KeithWalters


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

is anybody doing any good up there on anything else other than trolling? im not much for trolling at all.thats a nice fish ya got,seems like you were kin=lling them last weekend up there.those jointed shad raps work like a charm in the colder water and cold fronts with moderate retrieve and stop n go presentation


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Smallie,

I had a friend out that caught about 10 or so anchored up near a drop off to deep water.He was throwing jigs n minnow combo.I also seen a few guys drifting and one had a couple on a stringer,im assuming he was just drifting a minnow/jig.So other presentations are working as well,,,,i think today was a overall slow day due to the weather and cold front conditions.

GoodLuck if you get out there.


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

thats a pretty impressive amount of crankbaits! is that what there mostly biting on fat raps??? or what exactly???


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

thank you, i think i might get out this weekend or the next.crawlers should start turning on.i know fireball jigs with a minnow?piece of crawler work well up there and i have some spoons that work great too.i just didnt know if they were wanting a fast presentation or not.


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Thats just a drop in the bucket,,,those are only my small shad baits.We use bigger shad baits #7 sizes as well as these #5 sizes.Plus alot of 3" and 4" minnow baits.I put a variety out there of shad baits,minnow baits etc and let them dictate what they prefer.Color wise i like florescent baits on overcast days and chrome baits on sunny days,water clarity of course plays a part in that as well.


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

good to know...thanks....u use planer boards or dipsy divers or anything?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

kdog what model of Lowrance do you have?


----------



## swordfish (Apr 19, 2006)

Kdog nice rig you have there. What i dont understand is how can any one afford so many crankbaits ,do you get volume deals? I dont mean to get to personal,it's just that i cringe when i see one on the shelf for 7.50. Keep up the good work man and good luck to you.


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Perch,

Thats a LCX 28c and i also have it networked with a LMS 520 that i move from the bow to the stearn depending on what presentation im useing.If im jig fishing i'll keep it on the bow,if im trolling i'll move it to the back deck so i dont have to turn around to see the screen on the console.If you buy a ethernet cable it will share the depthfinder info with the lcx28c on the console,pretty cool setup.


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

Good stuff K dog!

Great report. Nice rig and gear too.

T*BUG


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Sword,
When i first started tournament fishing about 13 years ago i made a commitment to trolling at the time,,,I then became addicted to crankbaits.Every time i went to the store i would pick up about 2 crankbaits,once you get addicted its easy to build up a pretty good collection.I really feel naked if i dont have at least 4 of almost every color of say Shadraps.

GO with the basics at first,,,Firetiger will cover the Florescent pattern,,,,Blue n chrome is a good sunny day patern,,,,perch is a good all around pattern.Before you know it it gets rolling.Ive never had a promotional deal on crankbaits just built my collection through the years.

What really gets my goat is Old Skeeter lake probaly has about 200 of my crankbaits stuck on the wood on its bottom....Last week in 4 trips i gave up 8.Its a commitment to trolling deep but it works!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Went out myself and trolled the dam. Fish were slow but it took me a couple hours too figure them out. Got 5 with this the biggest. Picked up 3 crapps too. Easy to drag fish. Seems the rod tip action was the key. Stop n go!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Nice going Jig,,,,,you must be fishing the upper half of the water column to be picking up crappies???Ive yet to catch a crappie with my deep trolling program in 5 trips this year.I see alot of crappie marks on my depth finder and am tempted to put out a small bait on a board rod but never breakway from my program.If i had 3 people on the boat id put out some suspended baits.

I seen a red Lund working the dam when i was leaving could that have been you?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

get a lure retriever!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ya that was me. I stuck 3 colors back off the corner with nothin happening. Tried a board and started gettin fish. One rod I used a in-line weight and picked up a couple. ALOT of big marks suspended at 10fow below whats left of the bait. Looked like a night bite waiting in the wings!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

big ups go out to both jig and kdog for sharing there photos and programs. mosquito obviously has a great fishery if u have what it takes to put fish in the boat. if looking to buy lots of baits check out ebay. i purchased 57 cranks in two plano boxes for under a $100. all quality baits with little to no blemishes. i always check to see whats on auction at least once a day. u never know. hey kdog, that boat rocks, a true fishing machine. does it handle erie well? im thinking of trading in my boat and want something to fish all bodies of water.


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Yea i see those gigundo marks suspended like that but i kinda think there carp and dont target them,,,,back in the day i use to troll alot of #7 shadraps which get down about 12 feet and just tear fish up,,,,but it was later in the year with warmer water.Its nice to have a few other people on the boat to try for those suspended fish,,,,with only 2 rods fishing by yourself experimenting is kinda tuff.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

let me know when u have an open seat. i can provide gas,food,drink and a extra hand bringing in those eyes. just let me know when. my rig is down for the count till funds allow me to fix.


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Allways,

Thanks man!!! I get it up to erie ALOT more than i fish inland lakes anymore.For a 18ft rig it fishes BIG,,,,has alot or room behind the consoles for trolling which i mostly do.Handles bigwater better than anyboat i have owned and is really dry,stable,and a great boat for the family as well.

Its a Ranger Reata 1850 and i bought it at Vics 3 years ago.There a little more $$ than most aluminum boats but i really like it and they hold there resale value well.Heres a few other pics for you to check out.I have one other friend that is about to pull the trigger on a Reata and know someone that has the bigger 20ft model,,,,really sweet rig!


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice detailed report Kdog. Very impressive. Thanks.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

top knotch all the way kdog, was that your trolling speed? 2.6 mph?


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

nice rig!thats my dream boat, I`am drooling maybe someday,the question is how much do you think you have going towards your fish that you catch, dollars per pound when you figure the cost of all your gear cant put a price tag on fishing right!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Our Skeeter arsenals look a lot alike. Do you ever do any good on the Rip Shads? How about Flicker shads?


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

dang i gotta work on my crank bait collection


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

hammer40 said:


> dang i gotta work on my crank bait collection


Yes you do!!! Buying a couple here and a couple there, they do add up. But when I started tourney fishing a few years ago, I went a little crazy Those boxes are a little bit heavier now and I think I have added a box or 2!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I dont know how you do it. It dont look like you guys use them. Mine are worn out. Some are on their 3rd set of hooks!


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

im workin on it....maybe one day ill get there


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

i went out this afternoon and pulled around 15 only 3 keepers and 1 crappie.. all on the southend 1.7 was a good speed


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

anybody have any advice to offer, if im fishing a smaller boat, regular spinning rods, should i be using planer boards or dispy divers if im trolling or should i just be throwin em out there and lettin em dive?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

JIG said:


> I dont know how you do it. It dont look like you guys use them. Mine are worn out. Some are on their 3rd set of hooks!



How bout this one. 30+ Mosquito walleyes in one day on this very lure. I have a bunch more in the same condition.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)




----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Wow and it still has some paint on it,,,,#7 Het?Were you using boards and flatining?

The Flicker shads do work as well as the Rip Shads but the Ripshads are really touchy too tune,i normally dont run the Ripshads because there soo damn touchy.FlickrShads once you catch a few fish on them they get wacked and have to start messin with em.

Bula thanks for bursting my bubble with the cost per pound of fish,,,,lets just say were probaly on a $100 per lb or so,,,,,but isnt everyone???

Fryed,yea ive been targeting 2-2.4 the last week.

As far as crankbaits are concearned i have 4 other boxes like the one pictured with inland lake cranks.Then of course theres the Erie cranks,,another 4 boxes,lol.Ive quit counting longgg ago,and until recently have hardly bought any in the last 3 years since i quit fishing a circuit,,,savein money not buying them cranks.

Hammer,if i were you and just had spinning gear at the moment id try flatlining a #5 0r #7 shadrap with a few split shot a few feet in front of it with one rod.With the other id get a 2OZ bottom bouncer with about a 4ft leader and put a 2 1/2" minnow bait on,,,,like a #8 husky jerk.Dont get lazy with it,,,find the bottom with it while trolling about 2mph then reel it up a few cranks,,,,,be sure to keep it near the bottom though.Warning though you are going to loose a few lures,,,,,on the leader make it 15lb gig game and alot of those snags will pull out.


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks alot kdog i really appreciate it....ill let ya know how it works out


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

JIG, was that you in a red Alumacraft with white E-tec/Johnson motor by the dam around 5:30. I know Kdog said red Lund earlier but from your pics it looks like an Alumacraft with the carpeted rails. Was taking my son to ball practice as I went by the dam and said I'll bet a few guys will be trolling today after Kdogs posts The fish you guys catching still have "milk" or are they spawned out? I would imagine that the crawler bite will be on soon. Will be on vacation turkey hunting next week and will probably pull the boat out of the garage to fish the evenings with the kids (crawler/jig) The jigs are definitely cheaper when you get snagged up


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank's for the info Kdog...Couldnt help but notice the gold big o's. Dont see too many of them in tackle box's anymore since they discontinued the color.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

I was out there yesterday , numb hands in the morning, & I forgot my carhart on the kitchen table so I spent most of the morning hiding behind my windshield.


I picked up 2 crappie off the bottom in 14' and 1 walleye from the bottom in 22 ft, I saw some of you catching fish trolling in the deep water near the dam, I just didnt have the energy 


anyone see me?


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Snook said:


> JIG, was that you in a red Alumacraft with white E-tec/Johnson motor by the dam around 5:30. I know Kdog said red Lund earlier but from your pics it looks like an Alumacraft with the carpeted rails. Was taking my son to ball practice as I went by the dam and said I'll bet a few guys will be trolling today after Kdogs posts The fish you guys catching still have "milk" or are they spawned out? I would imagine that the crawler bite will be on soon. Will be on vacation turkey hunting next week and will probably pull the boat out of the garage to fish the evenings with the kids (crawler/jig) The jigs are definitely cheaper when you get snagged up


Snook, all the fish we caught on Saturday were spawned out.


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

SeaTurd,

I had one yesterday that was milking and a bud had 2 sat that milked out of about 60 or so he caught.For the most part there done,,,,,DNR pulled all the nets the last few days.

If you guys get out good luck the next few days im going to be up on the big pond hopeing for some big gurls.Looks like the weather is going to stabalize and towards the end of the week hopefuly the suicide bite will be back on at Mosquito.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Hopefully this lake will be as good as its been in the past 2 years for some years to come eh guys?


----------



## swordfish (Apr 19, 2006)

Kdog if you ever need a hand let me know. I picked up an old boat about five years ago ,it's a little too big for me to handel by my self.A 23 ft citation put alot of money into it to get it ready for the water and used it three times and it's been sitting . I discoverd Mosquito about 12 years ago and i make one trip maybe two a year up there . it's just a pleasure to go up there .And thanks to OGF i get to live vicariously thru all the guy' s here .It's great to see the caliber of fishermen here.Walleye are my dream fish,but i have as much luck connecting them as i do a prom qeen. Good luck and good fishing to you bud.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Yes that was me Snook. Thats a new 205 Alumicraft. LOVE IT!ALOT of guys on here fish the weeds when the come up but the north end doesnt have much. Same on all the inland lakes. You can get fish trollin all year but youll have to pick the spots. I love the jig bite but after fishin weeds for 30 yrs I gave up! Dont mind the stumps though. Anything vert will hold fish. I just stick to the areas without weeds and mark fish. Next you know its FISH ON!!!!!!


----------



## GusOrviston (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for the great info. It is very appreciated.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

------------------------------------


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

JIG said:


> I dont know how you do it. It dont look like you guys use them. Mine are worn out. Some are on their 3rd set of hooks!


I like mine fresh out of the package. If it gets dirty or marked up, in the trash it goes!!! Yeah right Mine do not get used enough to be worn out and if I do get a chance to use them, I usually just end up washing them for several hours


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

THANK'S FOR ALL THE INFO GUYS!

Yeah, JIG they are nice boats. I looked at the Alumacrafts. I ended up buying a used 2003 red Lund Fisherman 1800 from a guy in Ill. Could'nt pass on the price as the boat was like new with a bunch of equipment. No complaints with my boat either.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

great report guys,. Kdog, i see your running your colorline kind of weak, (yellow) is there a reason for it? i like mine with a bit more red in it. id also be fishing deeper water, def deeper than 20' is that why?


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Good report kdog,
Thanks for the info. I can't wait to get on the water, still waiting to get my prop back from Ravenna marine.
Nice report, good info, good pics, Thanks much.


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice fish k-dog,I fish the leadcore on boards and out the back with shadraps,walleydivers and original floaters as well.Surprising how many of the nicer eyes come up high on the boards sometimes.I love mosquito,grew up fishing there and have enjoyed your posts the last couple weeks.I will be hitting it fri. and sat for my first trips this year.I too have dozens. of shadraps piled up on the bottom of that lake.Now that we have the bigger boat I don't fish it as much as I use to.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

i think i will try diving for baits as the water warms. i bet i can retrieve a fair share of those lures? is that allowed on skeeter? hope nobody gets pissed if im diving in the area they expect to fish, first come first serve,right?


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Have fun tasting Mosquito Lake "Purified" water haha


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Show off!!! When you taking me for a ride on that rig?


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

k-dog, got me hooked on crankbaits too....


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

when ever you want...I fished on them all before I made my decision and I think lund has one of the best tin boats out there, plenty of storage and tons of room...sammy cappelli


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

:Banane36:WOW!!!!!!! Ya that sums it up! Take me a life time to loose all those. I thought I was going for a Lund till I seen mine. I know your is a fishing machine but when you have kids to tow around the 205 rocks!


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

wow! how many thousands of dollars in crank baits is that??


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I see some empty spaces in those boxes. Better get them filled up! I love organized boxes like that. Easy to find what you need in a second. Whenever you need a partner for a trip give me a shout and hopefully I will be available.


----------



## jeremyswallace (Jan 31, 2009)

just have a question I see all these pictures of people with alot of tackle.
which i have some but not that many but i still find myself only using a couple different ones do you find yourself doing the same thing


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

I have my favorites, I love to run #5 shad raps, # 5 flicker shads and big o's on the inland lakes, I have about 200 shad raps and about 200 flicker shads and a few big o's but I have been collecting them for a few years. I have about 200 kabooms, and 50-75 reef runners. I love fishing and I don't golf or bowl so I spend all my extra money on tackle. When I fish tournaments I want to make sure I have everything I need, if we have a hot crankbait I make sure I have 3-4 extras. Same with my rods and reels, I carry 6 wire line rods, 6- leadcore line rods, 6-mono line rods, and 6-braid line rods, all my rods and reels are the same, I run all daiwa reels with erie series rods, my leadcores are ugly stick rods because I like the action on them for pulling lead. My buddy made me a cool rod rack in my garage so I can switch rods depending on where I'm going to fish, that way I don't have to carry my jigging rods when I'm fishing the central basin of erie, or I can leave my big lake tackle at home when we fish a tournament on an inland lake.


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

all this stuff makes all my gear seem obsolete


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Dang!! I guess its true. He who has the most toys wins .That is a very impressive collection .Can't wait for the wife to say.. How many rods/lures to you need ? I'm just showing her the picture from here on out  LOL


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

HVAC-MAN said:


> and 50-75 reef runners.


psssss, amature


----------



## FrankTheTank74 (Feb 25, 2009)

mirrocraft mike said:


> Dang!! I guess its true. He who has the most toys wins .That is a very impressive collection .Can't wait for the wife to say.. How many rods/lures to you need ? I'm just showing her the picture from here on out  LOL


Yea I'm gonna have to save that picture for the same reason Mike. Haha.


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Bigdaddy,

We have to get Sammy to fill them boxes up,,,,one or 2 cranks in a slot in a box just dont get it in my book,,,,,you need about 8 in each slot,,wtf.

My boat doesnt have as much storage space as Sammy's who by the way is a good friend of mine,so i really jam pack my boxes.Believe it or not i have about 70 ReefRunners in 1 box alone,,,,then another 70 of ripsticks another.

Guys if your a troller you make the commitment to buying cranks and go from there.If i had a crack habit it would probaly be alot less than this fishing thing but i guess we all have our vices!If you dont want to get deep into the trolling thing theres other ways to catching them,,,jigs certainly are alot cheaper.

EZ,
On inland lakes where the water basically maxes out at about 20 ft i definately turn down the sensitivity on the depthfinder,,,,,if you turn it up too high you get ALOT of interference on the screen on the top half of the water column,,,,,just need to turn it down until you get it right.

I never run my electronics on auto,,,ALWAYS on manual,i feel i get a much better look at what im looking for.

Kdog


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

HVAC MAN, looks like your running a fishing pawn shop? Anyhow I know that Lund is good for water skiing/tubing too. Seen ya out there on Mosquito flying up and down the lake last year. Sweet boat.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Sammy, I see that you have about 200 Kabooms. What color has worked best for you on Erie? I did well last year on "goldfish" and "metallic orange/chartreuse specs" shallow runners behind dipsy's. See lot's of guys running the "Reef Runners" but have not tried any yet. Whats your take between the two or anybody that uses them.? Kdog must have a few too? You guys sponsored by them?


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

I got Kaboom and reef runner as a sponsor this year, I use both alot on lake erie, I love the reefs early and when we move to the deeper water I like running the kabooms, I do run reefs with wire sometimes and they work great. My favorite colors in kabooms are, shrimp(sold at the karren shop), rainbow trout, gold and orange, and some of the ruby reds. My favorites in the reef runners are, barbie, lights out(on a day like today), bubble gum, cheap sunglasses and any I can catch fish on. I think they all work it is just having confidence in them.

Yea the boat is cool to tube with, my kids love it, K-dogs boat is another sweet machine-great fishing boat and a sweet family boat. My rig is nice and stable but more of a work boat, it is designed for fishing and it fits my needs completely. Good fishing, sammy cappelli


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

FrankTheTank74 said:


> Yea I'm gonna have to save that picture for the same reason Mike. Haha.


Originally Posted by mirrocraft mike 
Dang!! I guess its true. He who has the most toys wins .That is a very impressive collection .Can't wait for the wife to say.. How many rods/lures to you need ? I'm just showing her the picture from here on out LOL

FUMBLE !!!! Warning !! Warning 

Do to not this. Today at lunch i told the wife i was running to Grander M. And out it came. How many more poles/lures do you need ? So i sent her the picture.. In return she send me a picture of Paris Hilton shoe closet and said see you tonight. Oh man I'm doomed


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Sammy i seen you are in dire need of a lesson on how to STUFF those 3700 boxes.Now im willing to help brother BULL out with a lesson in 3700 stuffing,lol.

So without further adue heres how they should look,,,,notice theres more than 1 or 2 cranks in each compartment.STUFF them to the BRIM brother until you cant shut the top.If not your wasteing valuble storage space!









Sammy notice from the top to the bottom there stuffed,,,,,i couldnt get another crank in there if u paid me.

A top view they should look something like this.









On your minnow and shad baits your boxes NEED to look something to this affect.








Inland shad baits









inland minnow baits









Erie minnow baits

When there all stacked together they look something like this,,,,,and no i cant fit all these cranks on my rig but im thinking Sammy "The Bull" Cappelli probaly could on his 2025 Pro-V.








Yikes,,,,thats about 4 ft of Cranks,,,,,WARNING:if some tells my wife,your dead meat,lol.

Kdog


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Guess if my wife seen me spending that much she wouldnt let me go neither. Nice collection guys! That wonder bread is making me hungry.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I only find myself using one or two lures a night but thats because im a wader I cant carry 6 boxes of lures with me out in the water.lol.. It still would be nice to have the money to buy that many, but GOOD LUCK ON THE REST OF THE SEASON GUYS!


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

You guys are my heroes..............


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Hello my name is Keith Walters and i am addicted to crankbaits,,,,,

Someone help!!!! :T:T:T:T:T:T

I feel pretty good about myself now,,,yesterday i was at Fishermans Wharf in Port Clinton and only walked out of there with buying 3 Reefrunners,,,,,See Sammy theres help for you too,LMAO!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

When you guys number is called by the man upstairs, somebody is gonna be left in real good shape, fishing wise. Looks like their whole inheritance is in those boxes.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

All I can say is holy crap! HVAC-man, is that your garage or a tackle shop? Very impressive collections of baits and gear guys.

I just started trolling this season - easter was my first day. Craig at Erie Outfitters was very helpful in getting me set up. I think I have about 10 reef runners total now - and just judging by all the 'fun colors' (don't we sound like a bunch of chicks?) I can tell already some restraint is going to have to be had, because some unknown force within me keeps suggesting I need more, and all the colors I don't have seem to be calling for a home in my box. You guys that are 3-4 deep of each color - wow. I guess I'm just in my infancy of the crank habit...darn it I don't need any more vices! 

Mirrocraftmike - a big LOL. That's called officially trumped, score one for the lady - she's crafty..my instinct tells me you do NOT want to get into a tackle vs designer $hoe buying war, you will lose quickly


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Thats just plain sick!!! Cabelas/Bass Pro/ Gander don't even carry that many. I would be afraid to walk in the garage at night with no lights cause I might get a set of trebles in my foot!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Does anyone wanna tell me a good pole and reel set up for walleye even their favorite lure to use in the weed beds? Im a wader so they really cant be deep runners.


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

hey kdog-I got ya.....check it out..


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Dude Hvacman thats the most rediculous thing ive ever seen in my life. Why dont you just buy Bass Pro Shops and stop messing around? lol


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

muskyman, like i said kdog and I only fish and work, we don't golf and only have a few beers once in a while, kdog told me a long time ago everytime you go to the store just buy a lure or two-well it adds up quick, thats why i got a 2025 pro-v so I can hide it all in the floors, I added 10 grand additional insurance on my boat for tackle....that should cover most of it. If I die my wife will be an ebay junkie when she finds all the cranks..lol


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

This thread is way out of hand! I cant fit all this stuff on my screen. How much do you guys say you have in crankbaits? Cant wait for your wifes garage sale.


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Sammy,

Thats not fair dude you got to STUFF more in them boxes,,,that stack would be 3 ft less then.Also i didnt include my spoons and some other junk.

Guys if anyone wants to make a raid at Sammys place i know his address,,,,,,lol.:Banane38:

And people be careful with them crankbaits or you mite end up like this,,,,,especially if your night fishing.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Jig let me know when u have that sale lol..
Hey what kind of fishing did you get sponsored for hvac?


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Kdog weather looks great, good luck with the flw.....
I have easily over a thousand cranks, 50 or so dipseys, about 30 jets, but honestly what we have isnt really that much, imagine what the big pros have as far as crankbaits, Chad Schilling from South Dakota said he bought 1200 flicker shads at one time, then he bought another 800, that boy has some crankbaits now....I just wish I had all the ones I lost...sometimes we loose 15-20 cranks a day, we usually don't stop if we get hung up, we just keep going.. I love to see how many are in mosquito.


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

muskyman, I only fish for walleye, I live by evans lake so I fish for pike once in a while and sometimes accidently catch bass, I'm fishing WRWA, FLW league(1 tourny)MWC detroit river, MWC sandusky,MWC Dunkirk NY, MWC Devils lake ND, Cabelas NTC Devils lake ND, Buckeye walleye trail, and hopefully the hawgfest and the walleye central gettogether. Full schedule huh.....its alot of fun...


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Well all I got to say is your living my dreams! lol 
GOOD LUCK ON ALL THOSE TOURNEYS!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Now I see why the leadcore that I ordered from Cabelas is on backorder! You have it all.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kdog said:


> Sammy,
> 
> Thats not fair dude you got to STUFF more in them boxes,,,that stack would be 3 ft less then.Also i didnt include my spoons and some other junk.
> 
> ...


Or possibly worse yet, the dog will get one in his nose if I remember correctly?


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

bigdaddy,do you need to borrow some leadcore? if so, give me a call, i just carry alot of extra.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

You guys and your pics got me thinking about my cranks so I had to check them all out. Seems like I have a little bit of the addiction also. Not near as many as you guys but have but I gave a quick count and it was just short of 500. I don't have near as many Erie baits because i don't get out there that often. Here is a bunch of them.

Mostly shad baits with a bunch of minnow baits as well.

























These are all my spares


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

HVAC-MAN said:


> bigdaddy,do you need to borrow some leadcore? if so, give me a call, i just carry alot of extra.


Gonna set up 2 more leadcore rods very soon. I will give you a shout if I need it sooner than Cabelas can deliver. Thanks a bunch Sam!


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Bigdaddy,

You are correct,,,a few minutes after that pic was taken,,,Kramer my dog walked by me and got 2 of those trebles thru his nose,,,,in the nostril and out the other side.Boy that was a mess,,It ripped out of me and damn did that hurt,,,,but then we had to take Kramer to the vets at midnite.From now on Kramer stays home on the Nitebite adventures.

Kdog


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

anybody wanna tell me what leadcore is??? sorry for being ignorant....lol


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

leadcore is a type of fishing line that is used for trolling, it is lead with a material wrapped around it, every 10 yards is a different color, it is great for pulling crankbaits and trying to target a certain depth. pretty cool stuff


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

kdog that was you that had the hooks in the dog at 72nd street? I helped cut a couple more of the barbs in your car that night before you guys left. Man I can't believe how far the treble was in the dogs nose! I remember your hand also.

Sammy let me know when I can get my boxes of cranks back.  Just kidding! Good luck this weekend at Indian Lake.

Kdog .......... good luck tomorrow for the FLW. You guys should get a green light.

John


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

HVAC-MAN said:


> leadcore is a type of fishing line that is used for trolling, it is lead with a material wrapped around it, every 10 yards is a different color, it is great for pulling crankbaits and trying to target a certain depth. pretty cool stuff


sounds pretty cool thanx for the info


----------



## FishAllNightAllDay (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok with all this talk and pictures of tackle, I figured I would bust mine out

*Fishing Poles*











*Tackle Box*










*Tackle*


















*No amount of money can buy such quality such as this. 
So don't even ask if you can buy it off of me*


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

OK I'm realitively new to trolling , but I had a very good teacher, maybe the best ? I'm going to try the theory to buy some crankbaits every trip, to start up my collection. I already made the investment to get 4 rods. And like my good buddy told me there all the same (rod & reel). Hopefully with some time and deidcation I can get in Sammie's and KDog neighborhood. Would love to start tourney fishing, after of course I get way more experience on the water. Isn't fishing just a fun Hobbie


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Very impressive FishAllNightAllDay...


----------



## FrankTheTank74 (Feb 25, 2009)

HVAC that is the most ridiculously impressive think I have ever seen. I hear angels singing. HAHA. I am going to start living by that rule. Pick up a crank or 2 every time I'm at the store.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

This thread is amazing.. I thought I had a problem with buying tackle.. You guys need to get checked out!


----------



## sunkist (Apr 5, 2007)

There is a nice why to store these crankbaits. try using RX bottles. there are see though and all the hooks don't get tangled.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

ha these guys would have to have about 2000 or so Rx bottles


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

clown smithwick, good bait.lol. 

you guys are making some people get out and shop. i was at gander today and i heard a guy ask the clerk real loud "HEY WHERES THE LEADCORE" i had to watch i didnt laugh out loud and ask him if hes lurking on ogf.


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

haha thats pretty funny because i know i hit up gander mountain for my trip to mosquito this sunday


----------



## xxhallisxx (Jul 27, 2008)

Went to mosquito today down at the spill way and caught my first fish of the year. A 13 1/2 inch walleye on an ultra light rod and reel with 4lb line, then my second fish got away and third one was a small crappie. I only fish on weekends and it has been very slow every weekend what am I supposed to do? I normally fish for crappie, are they still not hitting well yet, or is it the weather?

By the way in response to whoever said that all rods and reels are the same, I strongly disagree. In my opinion ultra light is awesome and very fun when you catch something somewhat big. Like a 16 1/2 in walleye and a 14 in channel cat.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

xxhallisxx said:


> Went to mosquito today down at the spill way and caught my first fish of the year. A 13 1/2 inch walleye on an ultra light rod and reel with 4lb line, then my second fish got away and third one was a small crappie. I only fish on weekends and it has been very slow every weekend what am I supposed to do? I normally fish for crappie, are they still not hitting well yet, or is it the weather?
> 
> By the way in response to whoever said that all rods and reels are the same, I strongly disagree. In my opinion ultra light is awesome and very fun when you catch something somewhat big. Like a 16 1/2 in walleye and a 14 in channel cat.


Without looking back I think he was referring to his rods being all the same as in matching. That way if casting you have the same feel from rod to rod and if trolling it is much easier to detect something on 1 rod if they are all matching.


----------



## xxhallisxx (Jul 27, 2008)

Ok I see now. I have an ultra light and a medium that are matching. I like them that way as well. I thought he meant like a heavy is just as good as a ultra light and vice versa lol


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

so anybody catchin walleyes out there or what....gettin ready to make the hour and a half drive tomorrow


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

We picked up 4 eyes this afternoon on lindyrigs and minnow in 14'. Ancored mostly. The drift was too fast. I forgot to bring my drift sock which would have helped. Caught some nice gills and perch also while targeting eyes. Got right on a nice spot and was marking fish. Dad caught a perch in the first few minutes and then a boat with some motor problems asked if we could tow them back to the state park. We had to help them but was difficult to leave the fish. Never did get back on the fish like we were. It did feel good to help these fellas though.
Tight lines,
LindyRigger


----------



## xxhallisxx (Jul 27, 2008)

well if my battery ever dies out there ill need towed too as my trolling motor is all I have on a camouflaged inflatable, if you ever see me out there. It gets me on the water and is better than nothing, actually I like it a lot except the super slow speed but yeah.


----------



## tee bee (Feb 13, 2009)

Very impressive collection of crank baits. I used to have a bunch of hard working guys like them, but one day a an organizer from Faternal Order of Crank Baits of America showed up at my house and they all became members of the union. Now they won't troll more than an hour without a 10 min. break, they demand new line, don't have to catch any other fish than what we're fishing for, and I don't have any choice of color or age. One of them turned me into the EPA fo peeing off the side of my boat. I even have to use the ones that swim sideways, or have broken bills!
Thats alright because next weekend they all have to have saftey glasses and all will be subject to random drug testing.


----------

